# Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a - Speedcubing Prodigy Video Debut



## StachuK1992 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm very proud to have known Michael Humuhumunukunukuapua'a these past 3 months I've worked at TheCubicle.us

Michael is a cubing prodigy, and will certainly make a surprising entrance into competitive speedcubing at the upcoming Manhassat competition.

More personally, I appreciate Michael's large recent contributions to AlgDb. In his state of Hawaii, algs have been passed down from generation to generation, only to now have entered the masses.

Additionally, I am extremely excited to learn more about his method, Hawaiian Kociemba, in the coming months.







#GoMichaelHumu #FeliksIsOver

http://thecubicle.us/michaelhumu

https://www.facebook.com/MichaelHUMU


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 31, 2016)

Is the facebook link working?

THE VIDEO IS AWESOME


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2016)

Lololol. But how many of you know what th eHumuhumunukunukuaupua'a is?


----------



## DJ4Y (Mar 31, 2016)

4Chan said:


> http://i.imgur.com/jkppr5U.png
> 
> Is the facebook link working?
> 
> THE VIDEO IS AWESOME



Works fine for me


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, it works now


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 31, 2016)

Now look what you've gone and done. Brought back memories of my mother's eclectic record collection. Now I've got "wakahuna wakahuna wakahuna" going through my head. Bloomin Wout Steenhuis.....
http://www.musicstack.com/album/wout+steenhuis/blue+hawaii


----------



## JayT (Mar 31, 2016)

I've notified border patrol. He'll be deported before Manhassat, and Feliks will remain triumphant.


----------



## Daniel Egdal (Mar 31, 2016)

Is this real? If it is i really want to learn this method.


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 31, 2016)

Damn, I never knew fish doing FMC solutions were that good, like 4/1 times better than Feliks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol maybe he's Pdilla in disguise, Maybe that explains were he went. He has been hiding his true speed all along.


----------



## Jbacboy (Mar 31, 2016)

Second biggest fan!11!!


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 31, 2016)

JayT said:


> I've notified border patrol. He'll be deported before Manhassat, and Feliks will remain triumphant.



Your joke is pretty good on multiple levels.

But it made me sad that there are probably many americans who will think Hawaiians can be deported back to the 50th state of the US.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Your joke is pretty good on multiple levels.
> 
> But it made me sad that there are probably many americans who will think Hawaiians can be deported back to the 50th state of the US.



I hope not...


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 31, 2016)

'release' of the xiawei pineapple xD


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 31, 2016)

Ooo Hawaiian Kociemba.., can't even find a tutorial for normal Human Kociemba... Can't wait to learn that  and see him compete, of course.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 31, 2016)

this is absolutely false and outrageous... 

its Manhasset not manhassat get it right

anyway, can't wait to see him at my competition!


----------



## qwertycuber (Mar 31, 2016)

Are we forgetting that tomorrow is April Fool's Day?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 31, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> Are we forgetting that tomorrow is April Fool's Day?



No. Everyone realizes what it is.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 31, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> Are we forgetting that tomorrow is April Fool's Day?



they don't have april fools day in hawaii so it cant be april fools!!11!!!!


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 31, 2016)

There is a method for Human Kociemba- it just requires a better second phase.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 31, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> Are we forgetting that tomorrow is April Fool's Day?


It's rude and immoral to imply that someone is "fake" based on the date of their debut. #endcalendardiscrimination


----------



## G2013 (Mar 31, 2016)

Here it's still March 31st :/


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> It's rude and immoral to imply that someone is "fake" based on the date of their debut. #endcalendardiscrimination



What about all the calendors in use that aren't the Gregorian Calendor? Don't forget about them.


----------



## qwertycuber (Apr 1, 2016)

XTowncuber said:


> It's rude and immoral to imply that someone is "fake" based on the date of their debut. #endcalendardiscrimination



I wasn't trying to be rude, but I'll take this into consideration, and I'll do better next time.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 1, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Lololol. But how many of you know what th eHumuhumunukunukuaupua'a is?



It's a pretty cool fish, lol.
I know that from my fourth grade neighbor.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 1, 2016)

huh kociemba is a method to solve it in the fewest moves possible. its a method the wr robot uses to solve it so...


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 1, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> huh kociemba is a method to solve it in the fewest moves possible. its a method the wr robot uses to solve it so...



Yes, which I can't seem to find a tutorial to for the life of me...


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 1, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> It's a pretty cool fish, lol.
> I know that from my fourth grade neighbor.



I learned that from some fact book


----------



## biscuit (Apr 1, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> It's a pretty cool fish, lol.
> I know that from my fourth grade neighbor.





EntireTV said:


> I learned that from some fact book



It's also the state fish of Hawaii. Used to have a shirt with it.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Apr 1, 2016)

So is the method itself real?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 1, 2016)

TorbinRoux said:


> So is the method itself real?



I think SSC is the closest we have to a "human Kociemba" though in comparison, the second phase sucks. You could also look up [wiki]Human Thistlethwaite Algorithm[/wiki] as a human variant of the predecessor to Kociemba though with more steps.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 2, 2016)

This is a reconstruction of his first solve. Credits go to some dude on cubers reddit ( idk his name cuz the community is banned ) I think it's a variant of CFOP, because in this solve he doesn't do the green-white edge in the cross but does the rest, does f2l and oll and pll so here goes btw the lower case r is on purpose, it is the wide turn.
Scramble:R2-B2-F-L'-B2-U'-B2-R-D2-R2-F-R2-U-F-D2-B-U
z y' //
D' L' U x // Cross (without the green white edge piece
R' U' R U' R' U' R // Green-Orange Pair
L U2 L' // Blue-Orange Pair
L' U L U' L' U L // Green-Red Pair
R U' R' // Green-Red Pair Insert
r U R' U R U2 r' U // Basically OLL
R' U' R U R U R U' R' U' // Basically PLL
So yeh some variant of cfop? xD
lukily I actually wrote this reconstruction down


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 2, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> This is a reconstruction of his first solve. Credits go to some dude on cubers reddit ( idk his name cuz the community is banned ) I think it's a variant of CFOP, because in this solve he doesn't do the green-white edge in the cross but does the rest, does f2l and oll and pll so here goes btw the lower case r is on purpose, it is the wide turn.
> Scramble:R2-B2-F-L'-B2-U'-B2-R-D2-R2-F-R2-U-F-D2-B-U
> z y' //
> D' L' U x // Cross (without the green white edge piece
> ...



Scroll down, you got fooled.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com...humunukunukuapuaa_speedcubing_prodigy/d1knff1


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 2, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> Scroll down, you got fooled.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com...humunukunukuapuaa_speedcubing_prodigy/d1knff1


dam it no wonder the button didnt work -.- well yeh vikktorz gets credit for these, I just wanted to show this


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 2, 2016)

> Scroll down, you got fooled.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comm...rodigy/d1knff1


Wait so it's fake? I really wanted to learn the method...


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 2, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Wait so it's fake? I really wanted to learn the method...


could be legit... xD if not ppl could generate oll and pll algs for this..


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 2, 2016)

I made an analysis, if anyone is interested in it. Just compiled and sorted through some of the controversy, and hopefully it will help!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 2, 2016)

glhf @ manhasset, inb4 DNF average


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 2, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> I made an analysis, if anyone is interested in it. Just compiled and sorted through some of the controversy, and hopefully it will help!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw1xBISYZsk


Nice analysis, I guess only time will tell. In the mean time, I'm gonna try to break down his method and see how it works. There is only one solve reconstructed, so it might take a week or so unless more are reconstructed. (I love methods )


----------



## cubeguy2004 (Apr 2, 2016)

if you check the manhasset website, he's on the competitors list


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 2, 2016)

I have deciphered his method and generated his PLL algs. (This didn't take NEARLY as long as I thought it would.)
Should I make a whole new thread or post it here?


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 2, 2016)

I think it is fine to post it here as long as there are not too many algorithms to put into the thread.
Looking at his last two solves, I am not sure if it is "PLL", as he leaves a corner incorrectly instead of a cross piece in the first solve.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 2, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I have deciphered his method and generated his PLL algs. (This didn't take NEARLY as long as I thought it would.)
> Should I make a whole new thread or post it here?



Are they different from the common PLL algs?


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 2, 2016)

It looks like Michael solves the F2L except for one piece, then does OLL(CP/EP), then uses commutators to solve the last few pieces.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 2, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Your joke is pretty good on multiple levels.
> 
> But it made me sad that there are probably many americans who will think Hawaiians can be deported back to the 50th state of the US.



those probably overlap with those who don't know who the Vice President is...

e: Yes, those people exist. But seriously, someone please tell me: What is Obama's last name?


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 2, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> It looks like Michael solves the F2L except for one piece, then does OLL(CP/EP), then uses commutators to solve the last few pieces.


close. This could be a possibility, but I don't think it's very likely (with commutators, I mean. Mostly everything else you said is correct).


> Are they different from the common PLL algs?


Most are.

So, new thread or post it here?


----------



## JTWong71 (Apr 2, 2016)

If there are over 50 algorithms, then I would probably start a new thread.
If there are around 21 like the standard PLL, then I would most likely post it here.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 2, 2016)

JTWong71 said:


> If there are over 50 algorithms, then I would probably start a new thread.
> If there are around 21 like the standard PLL, then I would most likely post it here.



New thread it is.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 2, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> those probably overlap with those who don't know who the Vice President is...
> 
> e: Yes, those people exist. But seriously, someone please tell me: What is Obama's last name?


 Post of the year. And it is only April...


----------



## turtwig (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anyone know who this guy actually is?


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 3, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> But seriously, someone please tell me: What is Obama's last name?



Ravindra


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 3, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Ravindra



no its bin laden


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 3, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> no its bin laden



nope, cena


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> nope, cena



wait, it's not Osama?


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 3, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> no its bin laden



hehe. seems legit


----------



## IQubic (Apr 16, 2016)

So, today's the day of the comp he's supposedly going to be attending. Is he there? 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2016)

IQubic said:


> So, today's the day of the comp he's supposedly going to be attending. Is he there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


yeah he is. he got a 59 average. I bet he's nervous and the pineapple wasn't working properly.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah he is. he got a 59 average. I bet he's nervous and the pineapple wasn't working properly.


probably got a few pops. on all his solves. I think his Pineapple is too loose


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 16, 2016)

LMAO I'm I think everyone here is faster than this dood. Im sure the pineapple wasn't working, of course it is the pineapple elimination today, his cubes ancestors escaped so from then on apr 16th was the day pineapples weakened


----------

